# Update and ? About Horns and Antlers as Chews



## CoffeeGirl (Jul 31, 2018)

My DH brought this up and I hadn't thought of it until he did. Our 8 month old GSD (all done with teething) loves to chew on horns and antlers. We have a couple horns and one antler around that she can chew on whenever she wants. She generally chews in her crate and in the evenings before bedtime. I've been told to not let her chew to long and hard on large animal leg bones after teething because it will grind down and be hard on her teeth. What about antlers and horns? Any concerns? Should I limit time with them?

In other news, we took her to a dog expo/festival thing today just for good practice in a crowd. She did fantastic! I was so impressed by how calm she was walking in the thick of people and other strange dogs. We also got to watch some frisbee demos, including with a former national champion (really fun to watch). We practiced long down on that one but as you can see from the pic, she broke as soon as I pulled out the camera. :rolleyes2:


----------



## CoffeeGirl (Jul 31, 2018)

Why are my pics sideways? Argh.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Limit the antler chewing. My guy, on his first one, broke the tips off several of his molars and had a 4-figure visit to the dental vet to see if any teeth were so damaged that they would have to be pulled. The vet said that antlers are responsible for a lot of business for her.


----------



## CoffeeGirl (Jul 31, 2018)

Well I give up. My pics are just gonna be sideways. lol


----------



## CoffeeGirl (Jul 31, 2018)

Dang. Now I need to find where she put that thing...


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I believe you have to take the pictures in landscape mode to be able to get them to come out correctly on the forum.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

After teething my dogs only get the occasional bully stick. I want their teeth for the rest of their lives. They get their chew-fix at their raw meals


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

CoffeeGirl said:


> Why are my pics sideways? Argh.



Turning your phone sideways takes a real picture that can be seen everywhere. That would be the right way to take a picture on a cell phone. Most people using cell phones take them vertical which sometimes is only good to view on a cell phone. Videos as well, turn the phone so its landscape mode. Much better way of using the camera. You can go to your viewer on your phone and rotate them properly and save. Or put them on your PC and rotate them on the pc and save them that way.


----------

